# To ram or not to ram......



## onna (Jan 29, 2010)

Trying to figure out if these guys would work in this tank or not, as I've been given a no from one person but reading has said other wise. I was thinking of getting a pair of German Blue rams or a pair of Bolivian rams but after a bit more reading found that I'd probably be better off getting the Bolivians than GBRs. The tank they would be going into is a 20 hexagon naturally planted tank. As of yesterday perimeters were good just on the low side for the trio of mollies I have in for cycling the tank and later moved into a 46 gallon.

2/4/10
Ph 6.4
Ammonia 0.25
Nitrates	5
Nitrites	0
Kh 2

Onna


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Doesn't seem too bad for rams (I'm assuming all the bad stuff in the water is taken care of with conditioner, and that's usually the most important stuff). That's a pretty similar pH and kh compared to what I've got (slightly closer to neutral and a touch more goodies mixed in) and my Apistos are quite happy; from what I've read they have very similar water preferences to the Bolivian rams because of their origin. But my brother has some wild-caught apistos in water that's pretty alkiline and hard, and even his are doing well and trying to breed.

Since you're getting conflicting info make a post in the "Fish For Planted Tanks" forum (or something similar to that) asking this same question. I haven't checked in there in a while, but it seems that rams are one of the hotter topic species, so you should be able to get some good responses from folks with experience specifically in the species you're looking into.

Later,


----------



## onna (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah made a post under another topic earlier and still no reply as of about 7pm. lol Thought I'd try to see if anyone had any ideas up here. I know most people tend to stick to a certain part of the forum and stay there.

Onna


----------



## maxthedog123 (Jun 25, 2007)

If you are getting any ammonia, I wouldn't add rams yet.


----------



## madtundra01 (Jan 27, 2010)

maxthedog123 said:


> If you are getting any ammonia, I wouldn't add rams yet.


+ 1 wait until the tank is well established. Rams need very good water


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

First, I would wait until you have no ammonia and the tank is well established. I have a test kit that reads 0.25 ammonia no matter what I do so you may want to double check your water at a local fish store. Most will test it for free.

Rams just like apistos are fairly hardy and adaptable once you get them settled into your tank. PH and hardness are not critical as long as extremes are avoided (unless you want them to breed, then soft acidic water will greatly increase your chances of success) and your numbers should be fine. The problem is finding blue rams that are good quality stock. They are notoriously weak and usually die shortly after being introduced into the tank no matter what your tank parameters are. I would not buy blue rams unless they were locally bred or came from a well respected small breeder (some of the folks on aquabid). Importers and high volume fish wholesalers are not the place to buy blue rams. Bolivian rams are reported (I say this because I've never kept them) to be much easier to acclimate and you probably don't need to be as picky about where you get them.

So I think bolivian rams would be a fine choice for your tank once it is fully established (zero ammonia). If you want a challenge, try to find some quality blue rams because they could also work in your tank.


----------



## onna (Jan 29, 2010)

I did have my water double checked at the pet store, everything was the same except for Gh 90 and Kh 50. Thinking I need to buy a new test kit, thought they lasted longer than 3 years. Had them check out of the tap too and it came up same as what's in the tank plus the actual Gh and Kh levels. I did find a site to buy some of the Blue rams $37 for one, not including shipping. Still looking more at the Bolivian rams with them being a bit hardier than the Blues.

Onna


----------



## maxthedog123 (Jun 25, 2007)

$37 for one seems pretty expensive. When I kept Bolivian Rams a while back I found a local breeder through the local aquarium club. They were very small - maybe an inch - but I paid around $12 for 5 of them.

Just to reiterate one last time - wait until that tank settles down for a while before adding rams.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i ditto the other replys, wait a lil longer just to be on the safe side. i tried blue german rams, from diff sources including pet stores and fellow club member and everytime i failed miserably...however, i tried the bolivian rams from both and they all survived great! what else will go in the ttank with them?


----------



## Cwhite (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, wait longer and make sure you find a good source


----------



## baos (Jul 3, 2009)

I once established a tank with rams. It was only supposed to be a hospital tank and I did a water change every two days. none died.


----------



## onna (Jan 29, 2010)

yeah not hurrying to buy these guys just yet, since I was wanting to do my research on them first. I might just set up the other 20 tall tank for the Bolivian and keep a pair of Paradise gouramis in the hex. Either way they would be the only fish in the whole tank so plenty of room and hidey holes. Not sure if there are any fish clubs in western Tennessee, it's hard enough to find a LFS where I live and closest one is about 30-45min drive. lol

Onna


----------

